# Canon 70-200 vs Sigma 70-200??



## stratt0n (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a Canon 7D11 and want to upgrade to either lens. To save money i would go with the Sigma but do i sacrifice any quality in pics. any input o on both lens? Bad and good about both .


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 18, 2015)

*There is 4 versions of the Canon 70-200 and 3 versions of the Sigma 70-200.*
There's a lot of direct comparisons between them on youtube, along with the Tamron 70-200 (which also has more then one version).


----------



## ronlane (Nov 18, 2015)

What will you primarily be shooting with this lens? This will have an impact on which to choose. For sports you want to get the fastest focusing, if you are doing portraiture that wouldn't matter as much.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think anyone would pick any sigma 70-200 over a Canon with the same spec if money wasn't an issue


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 18, 2015)

The current versions of all of them produce images so similar most would never notice a difference.


----------



## KFrenchChi (Nov 29, 2015)

stratt0n said:


> I have a Canon 7D11 and want to upgrade to either lens. To save money i would go with the Sigma but do i sacrifice any quality in pics. any input o on both lens? Bad and good about both .


As a former camera store owner I was very harsh critiquing Sigma Lenses wen compared to Canon or Nikon. That ended last year while at a photo conference when I was allowed to test them for a day. I was very impressed. I shot the 70-200 2.8  and 85 1.4. I was in a major urban area and shot all kinds of images in an urban setting from F22 to wide open. Later when I gave the lenses back to the Sigma rep I asked him flat out, what changed? These are not the lenses I was being asked to sell 5 or more years ago. He gave me a pretty long response but it all made sense. I am not currently in the market for any lenses but rest assured when I am I will be checking out the new sigma lenses. They impressed me.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 30, 2015)

I just got my Sigma 70-200 2.8 and it's better then I expected it to be.
Zero complaints. I like it better then the original canon 70-200 2.8 since I need IS often.

I've done a virutally zero light jazz session in a club with it and a journalistic type of shoot
for a local web site since shooting from 1/50 to 1/100s at 2.8 and 3.2 at 100-200mm on 
a crop body and I'm completely satisfied.

One issue though. I need a battery grip for my camera body since I can't hold on to the damn
T2i with that lens on! 

Full exif available if you click on the image:



Let&#x27;s play some Jazz! by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------

